# in hoc signo vinces sucht



## Æryana (17. September 2009)

Wer wir sind: Wir, daß heisst die Gilde "in hoc signo vinces" sind eine neu gegründete Raidgilde auf dem Realm die Aldor. Wir spielen derzeit recht erfolgreich das 10er contend (PdK 4/5 nach der 2. ID; Ulduar 10/14 in der ersten ID), uns gibt es als offizielle Raidgilde erst seit etwa 2 Wochen und unser Stamm besteht derzeit aus etwa 30 Account´s

Was wir suchen: Das Team von "in hoc signo vinces" sucht derzeit noch nach 2 Heiligpriestern und einem Jäger der sich auf Treffsicherheit oder Überleben spezialisiert hat.

Was wir bieten: Wir bieten professionell geführte Raid´s im aktuellen Contend. Eine feste Gilden- und Raidleitung welche seit fast 4 Jahren zusammen Raid´s bestreitet ,eine erwachsene und hilfsbereite Gemeinschaft, welche immer mit Rat und Tat zur Seite steht. Ein faires DKP-System welches auch Beute verspricht, für Leute die nicht 24/7 raiden können oder wollen. 

Was wir erwarten: Du solltest nach Möglichkeit schon etwas Raiderfahrung haben, deine Ausrüstung sollte über weite Strecken zumindest auch im aktuellen Contend gut brauchbar sein. Teamfähigkeit und Auffassungsgabe sind für dich keine Fremdwörter , Disziplin sowie Klassenkenntniss sollten ebenfalls da sein. Du pflegst deine Aurüstung und hast immer Pot´s, Flask´s und Buffood dabei ? dann bist du bei uns genau richtig wenn du jetzt noch über 18 Jahre alt bist melde dich am besten sofort bei uns.

Wie sind wir zu erreichen: entweder ingame bei Kikil, Jesrine, Baal oder Æryana melden, bzw einen unserer Member anschreiben falls keiner der genannten da ist, oder direkt auf unserer HP http://hsv-aldor.pytalhost.com/viewnews.php übers Forum bewerben


----------



## Melian (19. September 2009)

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass "Die Aldor" ein Rollenspielserver ist?...


----------



## Æryana (19. September 2009)

Mir bzw uns ist bewusst, daß Die Aldor ein RP-Server ist .... aber die PvE-Inhalte sind dort genauso verfügbar, also warum sollen wir sie dann nicht nutzen. Ich habe vollstes Verständniss dafür, daß RP-Spieler es ungern sehen, wenn sich Raidgilden auf ihrem Server ausbreiten und es dadurch zu einer Verschlechterung des Umgangstones kommt, aber solche Leute haben bei uns nix in der Gilde verloren. Wir sind sicher kein RP-Gilde, aber wir tun alles dafür das unsere Member RP nicht durch sinnloses Handelschannel geflame stören oder ständig irgendwelchen Blödsinn machen. Und ganz ehrlich, wen stört es denn wenn wir in irgendeiner Raidinstanz sind? Man bekommt unsere Leute wenn nur vor Instanzen oder mal auf dem Weg vom Auktionshaus zur Bank zu Gesicht also ich denke das wir damit keinen RP-Spieler blästigen und wenn sry aber dann macht er alles ausser RP....


----------

